# Kingsnake



## rip18 (May 2, 2012)

A kingsnake of a different stripe/speckle...  I stumbled on a little known and seldom seen kingsnake earlier this week.  I see eastern kingsnakes every now & again.  I know where I can reliably find scarlet kingsnakes when the conditions are right.  But secretive mole kingsnakes just aren't seen that much - mostly because they stay underground (or at least under leaf litter) and out of sight most of the time.

When I saw this guy slinking across the drive, my first thought at a distance was copperhead.  My second thought was a "funny" corn snake.  But as I got closer and closer, both of those IDs were thrown out the window.  In my mind, these things are so seldom seen, that it took me a bit to figure out exactly what I had!

Whole Snake
Nikon D300s, 28-85 @ 28 mm, f/8, 1/200th, ISO 1000, handheld, natural light, full frame.  (I had bumped the ISO on up to get a faster shutter speed in case I got a good tongue flick.  It didn't happen...).

Snake Portrait
Nikon D3, Nikkor 200 mm, f/4.5, 1/320th second, ISO 640, handheld, natural light, cropped slightly.  (I had started bumping up ISO & opening up the aperture to get a faster shutter speed to catch this tongue flick.  Wish that I had bumped ISO up more & kept more depth of field though...).


----------



## rip18 (May 2, 2012)

When I said that it took me a bit to figure out what I had in the post above, I really should have said what WE had...  Because, while I okayed the capture & assisted marginally in the capture, Little Critter was the main capturer!  I had my little snake stick (which she knows as hers...), and had determined that this snake didn't have an "attitude" and wasn't as likely to bite as some others...  And out she went...

The first shot was taken just before Little Critter decided that the snake stick just wasn't working and took matters into her own hands by dropping the snake stick and simply grabbing the snake.  That was NOT what I was expecting or I wouldn't have been taking pictures.  Luckily, the mole kingsnake just started coiling around her hands.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2012)

Nice shot, Rip. I`ve never seen one that I know of. Is that snake fixin` to shed, or is that the normal color?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 2, 2012)

Your daughter's nickname should be "Fearless".


----------



## rip18 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, y'all.



Nicodemus said:


> Is that snake fixin` to shed, or is that the normal color?



It looked pretty "bright" to me, so I'm guessing that it had recently shed.  This is one of the more brightly patterned/colored mole kingsnakes that I've seen (and I've only seen a handful, and they were less patterned & grayer).


----------



## dawg2 (May 2, 2012)

I have never seen one of those in the wild.  Probably would have had to get the book out for that snake ID.


----------



## agoodhunter (May 2, 2012)

Great find my friend!


----------



## rip18 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, y'all.



dawg2 said:


> I have never seen one of those in the wild.  Probably would have had to get the book out for that snake ID.



I DID get back inside on-line to double check!


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 2, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> I have never seen one of those in the wild.  Probably would have had to get the book out for that snake ID.



X2! Great pics!


----------



## Hoss (May 2, 2012)

Now that is flat out neat.  Great series of shots and some fine Little Critter action shots.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2012)

Ha ha that's awesome!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

I have never seen one either and I gotta tell ya, your young'un is something else!


----------



## BuckMKII (May 2, 2012)

Little Critter is my hero! Great shots and I've never seen that species of king snake. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 2, 2012)

Great shots.

So what did Mom say when she saw the pic's?


----------



## Bucky T (May 2, 2012)

Awesome Pics!  

Yeah.... I would have had to gone and looked him up online too!  And I pride myself in knowing a little about snakes.. I've never seen one of those before.


----------



## quinn (May 2, 2012)

Very nice rip!When i grow up i wanna be like Little Critter!


----------



## leo (May 3, 2012)

Fine looking unique snake, awesome pics of "little critter" in action .... learning and enjoying your passion


----------



## rip18 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks, y'all!



Lukikus2 said:


> So what did Mom say when she saw the pic's?



Ummm - don't know.  I haven't shown her yet...  

(But I'm betting that she won't be too surprised...)


----------



## GAGE (May 3, 2012)

I also have never seen or heard of one,  great find,  and your little girl is awesome!


----------



## wvdawg (May 3, 2012)

I think they've said it all - nice job!


----------



## gacrotalus (May 9, 2012)

I love mole kings!  Typically you the only way to target them is driving roads during the day in May when the males are "chasing tail."  I've seen quite a few in the Athens, GA area.   Good work and thanks for sharing.


----------

